# Bosco, police dog!



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

our puppy, "Colombo des Vieux pays", born nov-23-2011, in training yesterday. (officialy in service next week).














































Juste "wow" !!!!!

Hélène


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

wow is right!


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*Bosco*

He is gorgeous. Best of luck and a long successful service.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Bad boys, bad boys. A-whacha gonna do when a Vieux comes for YOU!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, and he is GORGEOUS! :wub:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome! You must be so proud


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good boy Bosco! I'm sure he will serve his community proud. I get chills looking at pics like this. The partnership between the handler and dog is amazing.

He's also a hunk


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Bad boys, bad boys. A-whacha gonna do when a Vieux comes for YOU!


:rofl:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations! He's very handsome too!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

yes we are very very proud!!!!

Hélène


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Unfortunately cannot read your website  He Is stunning. What lines so you use? Any belgian by chance?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful k9! Best of luck!


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

What a great looking GSD


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

Badass. Love it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

A big congratulations -- just keep on doing this, show them they don't have to import to get a good dog .


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Unfortunately cannot read your website  He Is stunning. What lines so you use? Any belgian by chance?


Maybe you could use Google translate for the web site. :blush: We don't speak english very well... I write with google translate to help me! lolll

The pedigree of baby Gibbs (and Bosco too)

Gibbs des Vieux Pays - working-dog.eu


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love your dogs. I'll try Google translate


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Handsome dog! Congrats


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

definitely something to be proud of! Handsome boy!! :congratulations:


----------

